# pet import from europe to Thailand



## carolineess (May 21, 2012)

Hi does anyone know how rigorously enforced the 'six month residency rule in country of export? The reason I ask is that we are moving to Thailand in September/October and bringing our golden retriever with us. We live in Portugal and the plan was to drive him back to UK to see family and then have him on the same flight as us from UK to Bangkok. I thought I had all the injections/paperwork sussed but have just noticed that he must be in the country of export (which I guess is UK) for six months. Obviously all his previous injections etc on his PETS passport will be from Portugal and not UK (other than his export certificate from UK and his final injection before he goes to Thailand)

does anyone know if the six month condition is rigorously enforced at BKK - or whether there is a waiver opportunity available from the authorities given he will coming from Portugal which like UK is in the EU? Grateful if anyone can help!


----------

